# Aquatic Critters - Warning: Pic Heavy



## Kazzy

Aquatic Critters is an exotics pet store in Nashvile TN. Fantastic place. Even have several display tanks and they are just gorgeous. If you live in the area, or are passing through, I highly recommend stopping in just to look around. Went in today and took loads of pics, so thought I'd share them here. Oh, and their staff is great. Very very friendly!

















































































The biggest betta I had ever seen. Regret not bringing him home!








Little guy wouldn't stop moving, sorry for the blur. Awesome fish though!
















































































LOVED this pleco! Anyone know the species?


----------



## Kazzy

A few more:


----------



## ginagv

makes me wish I still lived in Nashville. I now live in Tucson, and the places to get fish are pretty limited. :-(

beautiful looking fish. That one pleco (not the albino bn) looked huge.

Gina


----------



## Kazzy

Thanks! Yeah I love that we have this place. 
The Pleco was massive! Would love to have one of them. Awesome looking fish.


----------

